# Poof!



## Heather (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone ever had a metal halide or high pressure sodium bulb explode due to water coming in contact with it? I know that it is a risk. I'm wondering what I could expect, if this were to occur. Would it be a minor issue as long as I have the glass shield? Is this fairly uncommon? Fairly common? 

Why do I ask? Well, it rained last night, poured actually, and I discovered that my roof leaks, directly into my reflector.  I didn't see it dripping when it leaked, so I don't know exactly where it is coming from, but I'll be paying attention now, and watching the weather, and not turning the lamp on when it is scheduled to rain until I figure this out. I think what happened though, is the water dripped on the glass protector, and rolled into the center, directly under, and in contact with, the bulb. I have dried it out, and adjusted the reflector so there is some clearance now between the bulb and the glass, which should help. But I am concerned still. 

Any experience with this sort of thing would be MOST appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## cdub (Sep 20, 2006)

Boy, house centipedes AND leaks!? Some place you got there. oke: 

At least the skylights are cool.


----------



## Heather (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice...really...thanks!

the latte's next door make up for it. Jealous you are....


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2006)

cdub said:


> Boy, house centipedes AND leaks!? Some place you got there. oke:


 You forgot spiders to top it all. Heather is brave. If it were me, I'd run away from there long time ago.


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

Shadow said:


> You forgot spiders to top it all. Heather is brave. If it were me, I'd run away from there long time ago.




Oh, the spiders was my mom's place. Here, they're pretty minimal. 

Anyone have experience with the bulb shattering? anyone? if not, I guess that's a good sign, no?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2006)

Or it is a sign that no one leaves in leaking house...


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2006)

Shadow said:


> Or it is a sign that no one leaves in leaking house...



Yeah, but we all water our plants...


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> Yeah, but we all water our plants...


Exactly, plants, not bulbs. Personally, I wouldn't make such experiment. IMHO, it is better to put an umbrella or something similar to keep them dry.


----------



## lienluu (Sep 21, 2006)

Shadow said:


> spiders



Spiders go in your ear at night.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 21, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Spiders go in your ear at night.



They just don't have time to do that. I send them out of my flat the next second I see them.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 21, 2006)

Get a piece of light grid (clear or translucent plastic that you put in a ceiling fixture) at the home center. It is in the same spot the 'egg crate' is. Put that above your light. Any water that comes off the ceiling will hit the plastic and roll off.

And you really should get that ceiling fixed...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes. water and live electric current dont mix well. move the lights ASAP. But at least your plants are getting rain water...E.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes water on a hot bulb does not mix, neither does electricity and water!!! Put up an Al foil umbrella until you get this rectified but a rainwater, watering system is cool too


----------



## Stoneledge (Sep 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> Has anyone ever had a metal halide or high pressure sodium bulb explode due to water coming in contact with it? I know that it is a risk. I'm wondering what I could expect, if this were to occur. Would it be a minor issue as long as I have the glass shield? Is this fairly uncommon? Fairly common?
> 
> Any experience with this sort of thing would be MOST appreciated! Thanks.


C'mon all you experienced growers. As Heather asked, has ANYONE had an HID bulb explode? The reason I'm interested is because I am in the process of converting an aviary/bird house :chick: that used to house over 1000 canaries into a Paph/Phrag/Cattleya house using 4 metal halide lights to grow them. Geez, I just took them outside for the summer and now there is no way they will all fit back inside  . I am expecting 4, 400 watt HID fixtures by FedEx tomorrow to be used in the 3 rooms of the old aviary.

My current artificial light growing room will now house all my 500 Phals. under nearly 3500 watts of fluorescent lights. Do ya' think the Feds will notice the new 'spike' in my electric bill  I have visions of a SWAT team converging on my house and outbuildings. Gawd, the things we orchid nuts do :drool: .

But, back to the subject, do the HID bulbs explode or do the ballasts burn out before the impending disaster


----------



## TADD (Sep 21, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> Put up an Al foil umbrella until you get this rectified


But what if all the foil is being used as helmets to keep the aliens out..... :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 22, 2006)

they blow up.
i don't really think i have experience, but when i was in, maybe, high school, i heard bulbs could explode and put a wet pencil eraser up against the little halogen light bulb over my desk...sucker blew up!
as long as everything is dry and there is no water on the bulb, it should be fine. {please note, the preceding isn't a guarantee, it's a guess. legal action based on it will be laughed off...}


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2006)

She could always experiment. E.


----------

